# I'm really worried



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

**must stress this isnt really mousey health**

I got my first mice a few months ago. About a month after getting them me and my partner developed a really bad cough.

I've been on steriods- the lot! Its not going away. I've had it for about 8 weeks now and am so scared its the mice. As a result of the cough I've ripped the muscles between my ribs and am stressing out (which is not really like me). Their absolutely amazing and I'm concerned that I may have to re-home them.

I've had rodents before and lots of other animals and never had a reaction to them.

I really dont know what to do. Is a bad cough a normal reaction to mice? Or could it just be a really nasty virus? I'd appreciate hearing any experience you may have had in this area. I really dont want to give my boys up


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you could do an expermant to see if it is the mice by removing contact for a short while to see if you get better. You could put them in a seperat room that you dont go in just your partner (who washes there hands on the way out) or have a friend look after them for a week for you. If you get better and then worse when the mice come back then its the mice. If it is the mice you could try diffrent things like changing the substrate and bedding as it might be that causing the reaction not the mice or you could experment with some sort of venterlation to see it it improves eg extracter fan or those air purifiers, or maby even alergy meds may help if it is the mice your agergic to.

I got a skin problem one day pop up at work that looked like ring worm but after loads of treatment it wouldnt go away and just got worse and worse so doctors said it wasnt ringworm, after going on steroid cream and stopping handling all the animals totaly (i was still handling with it bandaged after i was told it wasnt ringworm) and it cleared up, started handling the animals again and it started to come back. so have figured out its the chinhillas at work im allergic to but after expermenting with amouts of handling im ok if i dont over handle them. quick play once a week im fine with, but when i clean them my skin still itches but doesnt break out.

Hope its not the mice Good luck and get wel soon.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going camping in a week friday so if it eases when I'm away but comes back when I come home I guess thats a pretty big indication :/

Its not their bedding as its the same brand I used on my hamster before he died . When the cough was at its worst I couldnt hold them cos I'm cough and nearly throw them across the room lol.

Dont have a rash just an annoying cough. I live in a city and its that bad that the ppl I dont speak to on the bus but see every day have commented 

fingers crossed it'll clear up soon. Thanks for your help


----------

